# .

## ASK

,           .    .

----------


## _

,       ?

----------


## ASK

*<b>_</b>*,  ,        ( ),    ,    ,  ...

----------


## jaspis

*ASK*,    ( )   ,    ,   ,      .   ,   ""  (   ).

----------


## ASK

*<b>jaspis</b>*,   , ,     :Smilie:

----------


## jaspis

.  :Smilie:

----------

> .


 ... ...

----------

